# what you think worth the money?



## cdawall (Jul 20, 2007)

Qty.	Product Description	Savings	Total Price
2	

Scythe SY1025SL12H 100mm Case Fan - Retail
Item #: N82E16835185026
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$9.98
($4.99 each)
1	

Scythe SCKTN-2000 100mm Sleeve "Katana 2" CPU Cooler - Retail
Item #: N82E16835185044
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$29.99
1	

Intel Celeron 440 Conroe-L 2.0GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80557440 - Retail
Item #: N82E16819116038
Return Policy: Processors (CPUs) Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$69.99
1	

OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2RPR8002GK - Retail
Item #: N82E16820227231
Return Policy: Memory (Modules, USB) Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
	$40.00 Mail-in Rebate
	$125.99
1	

GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813128044
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$124.99
2	

EXCELSTOR Jupiter Series ESJ8080S 80GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Item #: N82E16822210003
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$73.98
($36.99 each)
1	

Turtle Beach TBS-3300-01 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Montego DDL Sound Card - Retail
Item #: N82E16829118109
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
		$59.99
2	

EVGA 256-P2-N624-AR GeForce 7900GS 256MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 KO Video Card - Retail
Item #: N82E16814130056
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy
Add item to Cart Add this item to your cart  
	-$20.00 Instant
$20.00 Mail-in Rebate
	$289.98
$249.98
($124.99 each)
Grand Total:	$744.89
Add all items to your cartAdd all items to your cart»


----------



## Kammster (Jul 21, 2007)

celeron no! won't oc near E6300
more price than X2 3600

7900GS  SLI preforms near or above 8800GTS but i think the 8800GTS cost the same ans is DX10


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

lol the thing will do 4ghz  what the hell else you want


----------



## Kammster (Jul 21, 2007)

the benchmarks at xbitlabs review that particular one just wasn't good enough, probaly will do good until a duo core


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

meh it was just i uh i got board put together anyway


----------



## Darknova (Jul 21, 2007)

Can you not get a P35 (DDR2 version) board for around the same price?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130095
$85

no sli though


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 23, 2007)

If your gonna update, no point to get some DSX9 cards, SLI some 8600GTS's or get an 8800.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 23, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> If your gonna update, no point to get some DSX9 cards, SLI some 8600GTS's or get an 8800.



Yep

http://www.realworldbenchmarks.com/article.php?cat=&id=63


----------



## cdawall (Jul 23, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.realworldbenchmarks.com/article.php?cat=&id=63



thats a hell of an 8600 

throw a fan on the back bet i couldc break 800mhz on it 

though why they used a cappy pentium d (even at 3.75ghz) to test with i will never know


----------



## Kammster (Jul 24, 2007)

Celeron 420 $50
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116040

Socket 775...is a good budget build now, by the time AMD comes out with something, it might be too late for them. this is the entry price in a couple months it will drop the price of sempron

Entry-level 2-core: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037 $84


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea get the core 2, don't get a socket that you cant even upgrade later.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

dude turtle beach sound card ftw...mine broke a long time ago but way way better quality imo than creative i want a new one waaaaaa  sell me yours


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

you could get a cheap SB, never even heard of turtle beach


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> you could get a cheap SB, never even heard of turtle beach


were have you been?  I would get a C2D for the CPU and a mobo for DDR2.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 27, 2007)

I have 1 7900GS and my Aqua mark is higher than what fox34's is i don't know if he updated them after he got 2 8600.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol the thing will do 4ghz  what the hell else you want




Doesn't mean shit bro...  celerons are puss man, always were,  I have seen benchies of them running at 4 - 5 gig and they still suck..  can you afford a e4300 or so, they are like $110 over there now...  and they CAN pack a punch when oc'd...


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea a core 2 at like 2.6 will kick a 4 celeron in the nuts Dont waste your money go for the core 2, OR an opteron


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 28, 2007)

My Sempron slaps my X2  when overclocked.Both my X2 and sempron at there max overclock the sempron still gets higher in benchmarks.Just some info.Maybe that 440 celeron will keep up with the C2D when overclocked i am sure it will do better than the Celeron.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well your sempron is overclocked higher than Ive ever seen.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 28, 2007)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My Sempron slaps my X2  when overclocked.Both my X2 and sempron at there max overclock the sempron still gets higher in benchmarks.Just some info.Maybe that 440 celeron will keep up with the C2D when overclocked i am sure it will do better than the Celeron.



Sempron beating an X2?

Stop gimping your x2, kthxbye.

Takes 2600+mhz to keep up with a single 2.2Ghz A64. Benchmarks will prove this, very very easily.

Conroe-L Celerons will effectivly behave very very close to an A64 and probably out perform a single core A64 without even swapping the cooler for something better.


----------



## hat (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know man... unless that's a conroe under there like the name suggests... bad idea


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 28, 2007)

hat said:


> I don't know man... unless that's a conroe under there like the name suggests... bad idea



it *IS*.

Just single core. (Secondary core is disabled. Don't bother asking how to enable it, because you can't)

Those suckers OC like a squirrel on crack.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 29, 2007)

A single core with a disabled second.....


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 30, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> A single core with a disabled second.....



Yes.

Its called yield optimization.

Same thing they do with cache.

Been doin it for years!


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

So why do they sell you it with the parts but not enable it?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 30, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> So why do they sell you it with the parts but not enable it?



If one doesn't work, its then not eligible for core 2 duo bin.

If one DOES work, just disable the non working core.

Congratulations, you just made a celeron out of a CPU you were just going to throw away.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

So they fabricate ones that sometimes dont work and sell them to you as worse cpus? I feel loved by intel.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 30, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> So they fabricate ones that sometimes dont work and sell them to you as worse cpus? I feel loved by intel.



No, just because you "make" a cpu doesn't mean its GOING to work.

CPU's are essentially "grown" and sometimes an imperfection reaches the die.

~75% yield per say.

If you could salvage 1 of those cores on that remaining 25%, you'll atleast likely break even on a few CPU's rather than being in the hole entirely for the dead ones.

AMD does this too. Its just the nature of manufacturering.

Durons are AXP's with defective -or- disabled cache.

Semprons are A64's with disabled Cache.

My "san diego" is a toldeo with a disabled core.

The product you bought is still the same product. Sometimes theres just a different means used to reach that "product" specification 

And its not always bad. Applebreds could be re-enabled (cache) and sometimes worked.

My "toledo" san diego runs really really, reaaaalllyy cool.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

So Logically, I could take off my HIS and find a second core?


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah it's just as I thought. 
So the celeron's of today aren't total losers.
LOL I figured out that the L was for in "Celeron Conroe-L"
Means loser, didn't quite make it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 30, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> So Logically, I could take off my HIS and find a second core?



With a venice, probably not.

With the Venice/San diegos, there were initially being made as themselves. A Venice may have some disabled cache possibly.

My "san diego" toledo is something that would come with a revision, and late in the manf. process.

If I bought 3 san diegos today, its likely I'd find multiple "single cores" rather.


----------



## Fox34 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well would there possibly some way for me to activate more cache?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 31, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> Well would there possibly some way for me to activate more cache?



No. XP's were the last ones to really ever be unlockable.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 31, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> No. XP's were the last ones to really ever be unlockable.



How to identify the original fabrication intended for a CPU?  Any tool?


----------



## Fox34 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea, can we find out if there is any hidden easter eggs?


----------

